# Películas peruanas



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Postea fotos de películas peruanas que hayas visto y te parezcan buenas


Empiezo yo:
mi pelicula favorita: "doble juego"
La historia transcurre en Lima y se enmarca en los últimos días del gobierno de Alberto Fujimori. Allí, siete personas, que atraviesan distintas dificultades económicas, se verán atraídas por las promesas de un timador bajo la posibilidad de hacer realidad sus sueños más urgentes.

Con pizcas de comedia, la cinta llega a explorar aquellas pequeñas y grandes mentiras que invaden nuestra vida cotidiana, y sirve además como un fresco sobre la crisis moral que vivió la sociedad peruana durante el nefasto periodo fujimorista


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Interesante thread, Juan. Hay muchísimo tema por desarrollar aquí. El cine peruano está mejorando bastante y hay excelentes actores. Con la baja de los costos de filmación nuestro cine va a poder crecer más.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

otras...Ciudad de M, Polvo Enamorado (sacada en mala hora)

Alguien tiene los afiches?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

creo q nunca he visto una....solo partecitas de no se lo digas a nadie..en aquellas epocas de escolar cuando era tan tabu..ahora para escenas asi sollo tengo que ir al foro centroamericano


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Siempre las veo en la tv, nunca he visto alguna pelicula peruana en el cine. Pantaleon y las visitadoras me parecio buena, tambien Ojos que no ven, sobre el caso montesinos. Ciudad de M, regular nomas. Hace poco pasaron una comedia en el 4, "el destino no tiene favoritos", de Alvaro Velarde, que gano muchos premios y recibio una buena critica, lastima que no pude verla.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo vi Luz Maria...creo que asi se llamaba. Me encanto por la epoca.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Siempre he querido ver Pantaleon y las visitadoras pero no la he podido encontrar por aca.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

Chalaco said:


> Yo vi Luz Maria...creo que asi se llamaba. Me encanto por la epoca.


esa no era una novela? siempre la veia mientras me hacia un pedicure


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, esa era una novela con Angie Cepeda y Christian Meyer...la filmaron en la Quinta Heeren. La veia porque en ese entonces ahi vivian mis tios abuelos...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

la peor película peruana creo y es una porquería que se llama "un marciano llamado deseo" 
http://www.dvfilm.com/Marciano.htm

entren si quieren


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, la crítica hizo polvo a "Un Marciano Llamado Deseo". 
Con "El Destino no tiene Favoritos" sucedió todo lo contrario. Esta película es bien rara, medio surrealista, parecida a las películas de Fellini.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

No se olviden de Baño de damas, que fue destruida por la critica.










Otra pelicula reciente, que tambien tuvo relativo exito en la taquilla fue "Paloma de papel" de Frabizio Aguilar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> la peor película peruana creo y es una porquería que se llama "un marciano llamado deseo"
> http://www.dvfilm.com/Marciano.htm
> 
> entren si quieren


Esa pelicula era una porqueria...de verdad, un insulto al profesionalismo... :sleepy:


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Postea fotos de películas peruanas que hayas visto y te parezcan buenas
> 
> 
> Empiezo yo:
> ...


acabo de ver esta pelicula hace una semana y creo que es la peor que eh visto en mi vida.........


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Eden said:


> acabo de ver esta pelicula hace una semana y creo que es la peor que eh visto en mi vida.........


No puede ser!!, incluso mi profesor de cine dijo que era una pelicula muy buena, claor, indicó algunos errores, pero buena en fin, incluso han comprado la historia para hacer una version nueva en eeuu


----------



## escruna (Feb 26, 2005)

amigos peruanos, soy colombiano pero en una vez hace unos cuantos años vi en Lima una pelicula con un personaje delirante, un hombre viejo bastante demente que me contaron que fue en un pasado un actor famoso o psicologo pero enloquesio, y la pelicula era con lo que ustedes llaman vedettes. me pueden recordar el nombre del personaje y la pelicula.

Se los agradesere....
muchooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Escruna: Quizá te refieres a Mario Poggi. Me parece que él salió en la película que tú dices, con varias vedettes. Este pata fue psicólogo, pero una vez, trabajando para la policía, tuvo una crisis de identidad y ahorcó a un supuesto descuartizador. Desde allí se puso más chiflado de lo que ya era. Cumplió su condena y se metió al cine y la TV. Se pintaba el pelo de verde y a su hija le puso de nombre Neurona H2O.
Si no me equivoco la película se llamaba Lima al Desnudo, Vedettes al Desnudo o algo así, y fue considerada el bodrio más grande de la historia (superando a Un Marciano Llamado Deseo).
Estos datos están sujetos a confirmación.


----------



## escruna (Feb 26, 2005)

Si, se trata de él, yo mismo lo conoci en el parque o plaza de Miraflores cuando estaba vendiendo un libro, me parecio un personaje estrabagante. pero me cayo muy bien, y si vi el comienzo de la pelicula en esas vacaciones y me rei bastante. de todas maneras..

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, la película fue considerada pésima desde los puntos de vista técnico y artístico, pero supongo que habrá sido super divertida y chiflada.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y ojo que se vienen las peliculas de susy diaz "la chica buena de la mala vida" y "la maestra de lengua". No encuentro fotos...pero es porque no me atrevo a buscarlas


----------

